# Letting Pip out of his cage



## Pippo (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi, we have had Pip for 2 weeks, he joined our family at 4 months old. He is an only budgie in a cage indoors. He has one wing clipped. We were told he was hand tamed but he isnt and we would like to let him out of his cage.
Is this a good idea? We can make the room safe but we dont want to scare him. His cage is on a stand so we will make a ladder of sorts for him to climb up back into his cage. Im guessing we should take his cage into a smaller room to let him out than where he is staying as it is an open plan house.
Also should we get another budgie for company? if so what would be best for a 4 month old male budgie? We are so new to Budgies so any good info would be appreciated.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would not let the bird out just yet, one problem is the wings, you said only one was clipped, this will cause the bird to be unbalanced if he tries to fly, if you are going to clip I think it should be both wings or don't clip. There are ways to clip the wings that still allow the bird to fly a bit but they cannot get any lift, this sort of clip is meant to allow them to glide to a surface should they attempt to fly rather then plop to the floor as can happen with a more severe clip. 2 weeks is a very short time and you need to get to know one another better before letting the bird out and the bird needs to be comfortable in his surroundings and yes I would advise doing it in a closed room at first. There are many dangers in a house that can cause harm to a bird and you need to be fully aware of that. It would be best if you had the bird trained to at least step up onto a perch before letting him out, that way if you had to retrieve him from someplace you would have a way of doing that rather than trying to catch him in some other way to get him back into his cage.
If you feel you would like another bird I would suggest another male but be aware that if they do not get along would have to be prepared to house them separately, also when introducing a new bird the new bird needs to be quarantined for at least 30 days to be sure it does not have any illness that could be passed to your current bird.


----------



## Pippo (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi Cody thank you so much for your reply & valuable information. Our Pip is so gorgeous my son & I absolutely love him.
We will bond with him longer before letting him out & try to get him to sit on our finger before letting him out. Is it ok if both my son & I try to do this or just one of us? 
Pip is eating his seed & egg food well but no vegies or fruit yet I hope this is ok?
Also we have tried a couple of bed options for him to be comfortable & warm of a night but he hasnt taken to them is he ok sitting to sleep on a perch in the top corner of his cage? I feel he needs more. I have attached a photo of Pip in his cage, I would really appreciate your feed back on his set up as he just seems a little lonely & scared. Thanks heaps


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your photo did not attach so I cannot see him. How old is your son, if he is very young I would not advise allowing him access to the bird without supervision at all times. Young children do not always understand how their movements and noise could scare or injure a bird. It can take quite some time to get your bird to try veggies as they are suspicious of new things, just don't give up. You don't need to do anything special for sleeping, birds generally like to seek out a high spot and sleep there. Do you have a swing in the cage and do you cover the cage at night? If he seems scared at night you can cover the cage or partially cover it with a light cover and leave a night light on.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Cody has given you excellent advice. :thumbsup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies! 

You've been given great advice above  

Also, there are a lot of great resources on the forums to help you with little Pip. Be sure to have a look through all the links and resources that FaeryBee has given you, to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We look forward to meeting Pip when you get a chance!  

Cheers :wave:


----------

